# Medical Students



## Mindy Davis (Oct 29, 2013)

I need some clarification on whether you can or can not bill for a laceration repair/procedure if the repair is done by a med student under the supervision of a provider.


----------



## OCD_coder (Oct 29, 2013)

Unfortunately, the medical student has not reached the level of a resident yet and their services are not billable even if supervised by a teaching physician.  In addition, they need to hold a licensure and be in an accredited Teaching Program also.

https://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Transmittals/downloads/R1780B3.pdf


----------



## Mindy Davis (Dec 3, 2013)

Would the same rules apply for NP/NP students?


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 30, 2013)

A student is a student.  Services they perform are done free of charge.

However, billing those procedures performed by a licensed nurse practitioner will depend on the insurance you are dealing with (and contractual allowances therein), state law and potentially a few other factors.  However, Medicare does not allow for "incident to" in the ER; shared visits have their own standards, but I doubt a simple procedure would meet that criteria.  One would also need to know whether the NP was an employee of the physician practice or the hospital, as this complicates the picture.


----------

